# fish names



## ShaneLane (Aug 3, 2008)

ok so i have recently moved here and have noticed alot of different terms for differnt fish i.e. Hard tails ive never heard this its always been blue runners and what is a hard head and lets see post up all the diff. names of fish i would like to know


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Cobia, AKA ling, lemonfish, crab cruncher!


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

i thought hardhead was a catfish?


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

> *The Blue Hoo (4/5/2009)*i thought hardhead was a catfish?


Plus 1


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Cigar minnowslooks like a mackeral










Blue runner, looks liks a jack and is the same as a Hard tail.

Hardhead is a catfish.



etited for corrections


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

blue runner and a hardtail are the same thing!


----------



## FishinFreak (Oct 2, 2007)

The two in the pic are cigar minnows.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Black snapper mangrove snapper and grey snapper seem to all get mixed up here to...everyone calls mangroves blacks. Ladyfish and skippies and skipjacks...all the same. Dont forget Flathead for cobia.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *naclh2oDave (4/5/2009)*
> 
> Hard tail looks like a mackeral
> 
> ...


hardtails/blue runners are the same silly


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

> *FishinFreak (4/5/2009)*The two in the pic are cigar minnows.


Cigar minnow....the new hard-tail


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

> *FishinFreak (4/5/2009)*The two in the pic are cigar minnows.




I think that top one is a scaled sardine (but I don't have my bait poster handy).


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)




----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *overNunder (4/5/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *FishinFreak (4/5/2009)*The two in the pic are cigar minnows.
> ...


lol


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

spanish sardine a.k.a. L Y (alewife)


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

ok heres a post of some of the baitfish we use normally around here...maybe someone can do a post on the gamefish and their nicknames.

this is a lady fish or skipjack or poor mans tarpon










this is a menhaden...dont really know anyother terms for it










this is a pigfish










pinfish










scaled sardine or LY or alewife










spanish sardine..dont really know any other names for this one either










this is a threadfin herring..i think theres nicknames for them just dont remember at the moment.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang.


----------



## FishinFreak (Oct 2, 2007)

Like I said before, the 2 in the PHOTOGRAPH are cigar minnows (round scad to be very specific), and the artist rendition below it is a blue runner or "hard tail" to us locals. Toss 'em both with a hook stuck in 'em for bigger fishies...


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

spanish sardine aka herring 

baitcaster a spanish sardine and LY are 2 diffrent fishes


----------



## -- Saints Domination -- (Jun 24, 2008)

> *overNunder (4/5/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *FishinFreak (4/5/2009)*The two in the pic are cigar minnows.
> ...




haha


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

I love this place!










This here is your average E.T. fish










Electric mackeral










Sad clown fish.....Screw it I'm going fishing


----------



## ishmel407 (May 7, 2008)

> *specslayer (4/5/2009)*ok heres a post of some of the baitfish we use normally around here...maybe someone can do a post on the gamefish and their nicknames.
> 
> this is a lady fish or skipjack or poor mans tarpon
> 
> ...




Another term for Menhaden is Pogey. And the pig fish is grunts. There are some other ones but this is a family site. O the hell with it. There is the C##t cover which is a little itty bitty small flounder or solyou catch on shrimp nets. And then ther are those long thick brown fish about 10 inches long that look like baby gars. We call them N***** d***s. If you can figure it out. And they have the sailors delights that I think are really bermuda chubs but when you grab them there mouth opens up on a perfect circle. They are a offshore fish though. And the soap fis. If you rub the fish in between your hands it will make a soapy white lather and will seriously dry your hands out. And the squirrel fish. Dont know the real name.


----------



## Jack Hexter (Oct 2, 2007)

There is no such fish as a Mahi mahi in Florida. That's a Hawaiian fish. Here we call them Dolphin! Dorado is also acceptable.



A Squirrelfish is a sand perch Great grouper bait, AKA Grouper Candy












A Squirrelfish is also a stripped mojara











A squirrelfish is also a squirrelfish - this one will hurt you


----------



## Speckulator (Oct 3, 2007)

Keep addin to the list----(or fix it)

Blue runner= hardtail

Cobia= ling, lemonfish, lemon, crabcruncher 

Jack crevalle= cavalla

Graysnapper= mangrove snapper, mangrove, blacksnapper, mango

Hardhead= s/w catfish(not gafftop)

Ladyfish= skipjack, slicks, slickers

Menhaden= pogey

Pigfish= grunt

King mackeral= king, kingfish

Red drum= red fish, red, <20"=rat red, >27=bull red

Whiting= sand trout, kingfish, ground mullet

Flounder= flattie, flatfish

Vermillion snapper= mingo, beeliner

George


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

> *Speckulator (4/6/2009)*
> 
> Vermillion snapper= mangrove snapper, mangrove, blacksnapper, mango


That's not correct.

A vermilion snapper is calleda mingo around here. 

A grey snapper is called a black snapper around here, also known as Mangrove and Mango in other parts of the state.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Speckulator (4/6/2009)*Keep addin to the list----(or fix it)
> 
> Blue runner= hardtail
> 
> ...




*Vermillion doesn't equal Mangrove Snapper it is a mingo or beeliner*


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

B-liner = mingo


----------



## ishmel407 (May 7, 2008)

We call flounder flukes. Sheephead are goats or convicts. Amberjacks are donkeys or reef donkeys.


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

> *kingling (4/5/2009)*spanish sardine aka herring
> 
> baitcaster a spanish sardine and LY are 2 diffrent fishes


thanks for the head-up , I looked up the wrong sardine .


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

I've heard these called "greenies"


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

> *Speckulator (4/6/2009)*Keep addin to the list----(or fix it)
> 
> Whiting= sand trout, kingfish
> 
> George


This is also incorrect.

A Southern Kingfish, AKA whiting, is not the same thing as a sand trout. Sand trout look like a cross between a white trout and a croaker.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Flukes are for Yankees


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

> *lobsterman (4/6/2009)*Flukes are for Yankees


+1

We always call them flounder, flatties, or door mats if they are big.


----------



## Speckulator (Oct 3, 2007)

Fixed.....Keep goin!!!!!

George


----------



## fishheadspin (Jun 9, 2008)

i never knew what a vermillion was for years. i grew up hearing hearing them called b-liners!


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

> *P-cola_Native (4/6/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Speckulator (4/6/2009)*Keep addin to the list----(or fix it)
> ...


 Add ground mullet to that...depends on if the whiting is out of the bay or inside the bay.


----------



## Speckulator (Oct 3, 2007)

Ground mullet added.....Whiting still called a sand trout by some coonazzes!!!!!

George


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

> *Speckulator (4/6/2009)*Ground mullet added.....Whiting still called a sand trout by some coonazzes!!!!!
> 
> George


Sorry, I didn't know that. I've always called the little silver trout "sand trout".


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Are yall trying to confuse people who dont know there species??? A black snapper is also a PFF Cubera:letsdrink


----------



## Fishforlife2 (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Dylan (4/6/2009)*Are yall trying to confuse people who dont know there species??? A black snapper is also a PFF Cubera:letsdrink


+1


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

<U>Grunts and Pigfish</U>?

I've heard people refer to "Ruby Lips" as grunts.

The term Pigfish or "Piggy Perch" I have always associated with thebait fish that make a grunting sound that you occasionally catch while targeting pin fish around docks and piers.


----------



## jewfish (Dec 4, 2007)

Porgies are also known as "white snapper".

I think someone already covered the pinfish issue.


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Another term for just about everything on the list to me is called "BAIT"! Except of course flounder(southern or gulf) which is just plain damn good eatin. Mingo is more fine table fare with the exception of a small one which is then called "BAIT" also. King Mackerel,Kingfish,King,whatever=Money! Amberjack=Pain(Backpain,arm strain or house of pain,whichever ya prefer) Yellerfin=:hungry. Hope that clears any confusion up


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

Little tunny - locally called Bonito - Bo-bos, Bo-macs

http://www.rodnreel.com/gulffish/gulffish.asp?cmd=view&FishID=14

Red porgy - locally called white snapper

http://www.rodnreel.com/gulffish/gulffish.asp?cmd=view&FishID=208

Bank sea bass - also called squirrel fish by some

http://www.rodnreel.com/gulffish/gulffish.asp?cmd=view&FishID=145

tomtate - Locally called ruby lipor simply a grunt 

http://www.rodnreel.com/gulffish/gulffish.asp?cmd=view&FishID=195


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

I think the true name for this one is "Oyster Fsh", but we always called it a "Mother-in-Law Fish". I'm sure there are others?


----------



## Coryphaena (Oct 2, 2007)

> *alanbarck (4/6/2009)*<U>Grunts and Pigfish</U>?
> 
> I've heard people refer to "Ruby Lips" as grunts.
> 
> The term Pigfish or "Piggy Perch" I have always associated with thebait fish that make a grunting sound that you occasionally catch while targeting pin fish around docks and piers.


You've got the right track going..... The grunt family (Haemulidae) has many members..... pigfish are one of the common ones, and so are tomtate ("ruby redlips")..... and occasionally we'll see white grunt being caught around here. 

We also have a couple of different kingfishes... the Southern Kingfish is what folks call "ground mullet" and the Gulf Kingfish is nicknamed "whiting" or "kingcroaker". Both are in the drum family, and the way to tell the difference is to lift the gill covering (operculum)- Southern Kingfish ("ground mullet") have a darkunderside onthe gill cover, and on the Gulf Kingfish ("whiting") it's silver.

Heard a new one to me today- a nickname for Sheepshead is "bay snapper".


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

> *Coryphaena (4/6/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *alanbarck (4/6/2009)*<U>Grunts and Pigfish</U>?
> ...


you dont know what your talking about:doh

you know im kidding right.....i dont have a clue!!


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

King Makeral = King, King Fish or Green Meat

WaHoo= (Can't belive this one was missed) (singular) Hoo (plural) HOOTERS!I refer to them as Tastey.

Mullet = Biloxi Bacon


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

here's one you better watch out for , they hurt like a son-of-a-gun!

leatherjacket a.k.a. crazy fish


----------



## ReelDuel (Oct 4, 2007)

What about squid and shrimps

Bait is what makes the fish bite

Bait is Bait. If it is not on the FLW as a fish measuraqble to harvest then it is bait..

Try it and see what you catch.

Good Luck:moon:clap


----------



## ryanbr (Oct 10, 2007)

Ah, he didn't know what he was getting into. By the way there are two kinds of fish people refer to as squirrelfish and two kinds of whiting. Also called gulf kingfish, ground mullet, whiting. Good luck on the amberjack differences. 

Chris


----------



## Sea Monkey (Dec 26, 2008)

> *Death From Above (4/6/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...






The OLE BIG MOUTH. We call them ToadFish. 

The Pigfish I call "Tigerfish". 

TheSmall Wahoo "WEEEHHOOOOO"

The Gray Triggerfish I call Grayheads.


----------



## Capt.Eugene (Nov 28, 2008)

Cobia=ling,lemonfish,crabcruncher,AND EELSUCKER!



and don't forget that overfished one the ever elusive PEARLBELLY{red snapper over 25#}.good luck finding one 

HAHA!

and the "spanish flag" pretty little guy.



scamp!



gag grouper!



black grouper!



yellow edge grouper!



MIAMIA=Dolphin,Dorodo, chicken dolphin



and some sort of sol fish we called a " C _ _ T COVER" WHEN SHRIMPING THEY WILL STICK TO CONCAVE OR FLATT SURFACE LIKE NOBODYS BUSINESS!


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

Going BACK to Mahi's.... Go into ANY resturant around here... and ask for Dophin... :doh Grew upall ours lives calling them 'Blunt Nose Dolphins' in NC... get here.. and they are mahi mahi's (same as HI). 

Hey Garbo... Don't you remember our discussion last year on kingfish... southern kingfish... I know 'em when I see them... they have lil whiskers... HEHEHEHE


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

Big black grouper= Carbo

Big Gag grouper= copper belly


----------

